# What does a female orgasm feel like?



## questforself (Sep 6, 2012)

Is it weird that as a heterosexual man that I'm curious about what a female orgasm feels like? I'm even curious about what female sexual arousal feels like. I think I've read that female orgasms are more intense than male orgasms? I've heard mixed things about clitoral and vaginal orgasms. I think I've read that clitoral orgasm is most common but many women can't have vaginal orgasms. Is that true? Also, are g spot/female ejaculation orgasms for real? I don't think I've read anything scientific on squirting/female ejaculation before. If you experienced any of these, can you describe what it feels like? What does female sexual arousal feel like? I've also heard that getting wet down there doesn't always correspond to sexual arousal, that would be considered physiological arousal but not psychological arousal. What do you make of that?


----------



## Particulate (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm a guy so I can't speak on the exact nature of a female orgasm but it would need to be pretty great. I mean... I've never had my back arch, my legs seize up, my teeth chatter, and been screaming my lungs out while my heart tries to fly out of my chest. Sometimes one or two of those things but never all at once.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

Particulate said:


> I'm a guy so I can't speak on the exact nature of a female orgasm but it would need to be pretty great. I mean... I've never had my back arch, my legs seize up, my teeth chatter, and been screaming my lungs out while my heart tries to fly out of my chest. Sometimes one or two of those things but never all at once.


I've done all of those, at some point or another and at some degree.

I could only presume it is a similar experience to our own, only without the semen and the long, 30-minute minimum break we must take for our junk to take a biological breather.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Particulate said:


> I'm a guy so I can't speak on the exact nature of a female orgasm but it would need to be pretty great. I mean... I've never had my back arch, my legs seize up, my teeth chatter, and been screaming my lungs out while my heart tries to fly out of my chest. Sometimes one or two of those things but never all at once.


I'm a guy and I've had all of those side-effects at one point or another.


----------



## questforself (Sep 6, 2012)

woooooooo! sausage fest thread! g'yeeah! no ****.


----------



## machood (Sep 28, 2012)

Damn! Can't believe I get to be the first lady to reply. 

Vaginal orgasm, clitoral orgasm... the only differentiation to me is where the muscle contractions are. Vaginal (common) orgasms feel like a warmness that starts right where the tip is hitting (g-spot?) and spreads to my skin, which starts to tingle. I hold my breath and clench my teeth and every muscle waits just a few seconds for the orgasm to really start, and that's the release. Immense satisfaction of being filled, like you're drawing it in. As long as I keep stimulation going, usually both clitoral and vaginal, the contractions and therefore the orgasm can last to 45 seconds. The duality is that the more sensitive after orgasm I am, the more uncomfortable sex can be, so HURRY UP.

Clitoral orgasms I've had are achieved with clitoral stimulation only. A little muscle somewhere seems to be attached to the underneath side and it contracts. It's shorter, only a few seconds. It also feels more localized, and the adrenaline feeling isn't there. More tingly, though.

Female ejaculation is for real, guys. Never known anyone else who can do it, but then again, it's not a subject I'd bring up with any women I know. My experience is that it is a clear liquid, about an ounce at a time. No strong smell and no telling where it comes from, but it is definitely different than urine. It seems like it's triggered by rapid movement near or on the cervix. Rarely during regular sex, more often with fingers in just the right spot, or backdoor action :blushed: To me, it's such intense internal stimulation that I have the urge to push, and release. I can't tell just when I'm doing it, and there's no orgasmic feeling accompanying it. It's like the holy fucking grail to my husband now that he knows how to make it happen, and the day he discovered it... his face :laughing:


----------



## questforself (Sep 6, 2012)

machood said:


> Damn! Can't believe I get to be the first lady to reply.
> 
> Vaginal orgasm, clitoral orgasm... the only differentiation to me is where the muscle contractions are. Vaginal (common) orgasms feel like a warmness that starts right where the tip is hitting (g-spot?) and spreads to my skin, which starts to tingle. I hold my breath and clench my teeth and every muscle waits just a few seconds for the orgasm to really start, and that's the release. Immense satisfaction of being filled, like you're drawing it in. As long as I keep stimulation going, usually both clitoral and vaginal, the contractions and therefore the orgasm can last to 45 seconds. The duality is that the more sensitive after orgasm I am, the more uncomfortable sex can be, so HURRY UP.
> 
> ...


I thought female ejaculation was related to G-Spot stimulation.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

questforself said:


> Is it weird that as a heterosexual man that I'm curious about what a female orgasm feels like?


Not particularly. I'm a heterosexual man, and I've often wondered how it feels like for women. Being a man, of course, I can't possibly know, so I don't see why it would be weird to be curious about something I don't know and cannot find out for myself. It's not something I could find in a journal or a study either.


----------



## questforself (Sep 6, 2012)

machood said:


> Damn! Can't believe I get to be the first lady to reply.
> 
> Vaginal orgasm, clitoral orgasm... the only differentiation to me is where the muscle contractions are. Vaginal (common) orgasms feel like a warmness that starts right where the tip is hitting (g-spot?) and spreads to my skin, which starts to tingle. I hold my breath and clench my teeth and every muscle waits just a few seconds for the orgasm to really start, and that's the release. Immense satisfaction of being filled, like you're drawing it in. As long as I keep stimulation going, usually both clitoral and vaginal, the contractions and therefore the orgasm can last to 45 seconds. The duality is that the more sensitive after orgasm I am, the more uncomfortable sex can be, so HURRY UP.
> 
> ...


I didn't think it would have been appropriate to share my enthusiasm for your response since you're a married woman so...........let's just say I appreciated your response.:blushed:


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

A female can definitely ejaculate from clitoral stimulation although when pleasuring a woman though its also normal for the vagina to lubricate to make penetration easier. Oh and for the record, I have no control past the point of no return, *strange faces* its the most pleasurable feeling like a letting go, releasing or just this complete arousal where I just have to surrender to it. :tongue:


----------



## machood (Sep 28, 2012)

questforself said:


> I thought female ejaculation was related to G-Spot stimulation.


I don't know what the hell a G-spot is any more than you do lol


----------



## questforself (Sep 6, 2012)

machood said:


> I don't know what the hell a G-spot is any more than you do lol


 It's supposed to be a spot like 2-3 inches into the vagina on the upper wall that has a similar texture to the roof of your mouth but soft.


----------



## machood (Sep 28, 2012)

Got to clarify that ejaculation for me is very different than normal lubrication from arousal or even orgasm. That stuff is thicker, slippery, mucus-like (sorry! spent so long trying to come up with a different word there.)
Ejaculate could pass for water.


----------



## machood (Sep 28, 2012)

questforself said:


> It's supposed to be a spot like 2-3 inches into the vagina on the upper wall that has a similar texture to the roof of your mouth but soft.


Oh shit, I guess I know even less than you do. That seems like where the cervix is supposed to be. I don't go feeling around in there though. Plus that, I'm home to a bit of weird anatomy in there so there's no telling.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

It feels light and free. Like you're not aware of your thoughts and body, but immense pleasure. Focus goes to the sensation of the orgasm. 

Feels warm. Sometimes like you have to pee. I've squirted a few times before. It's a more intense kind of orgasm, but I don't think I would have known for it happening if it wasn't for seeing it afterwards or my partner's reaction. Or maybe the intensity would make me know.. 

Sexual arousal feels like your senses being spiked up. And the desire for sex increases.. XD A fire in the soul. Heated body. A rise in energy. A loss of self to a greater power- the orgasm. Being weird here. 

As for being wet by not being sexually aroused, yeah, I'm not sure why. 

I'm probably downplaying this because I'm not having an orgasm so I can't describe it fully, only what I remember. And it's hard to describe. Lots of sensations going on. And for me, it is definitely psychological too. Being like that with someone else makes the bond stronger. And there are feelings there. 

I don't know about the terms. Clitoral arousal, I guess from having oral, the orgasm can make me laugh. It's really strong. Sometimes it can get to be too much, so I have to have my partner stop. Maybe that's what it's like after a guy cums? 

I think women can have multiple orgasms without having to have breaks in between, which makes it interesting. 

I am curious about the male orgasm, do share.


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

unINFalliPle said:


> I am curious about the male orgasm, do share.


Hmm...well, I guess I'll be the first male volunteer. I could just go and masturbate and then describe it as it's happening, but I don't think it will be necessary for this purpose. Though this is the first time I've ever attempted to put it into words for someone who doesn't know what it's like, so bear with me, and I hope I do an adequate job.

Skipping to the end, at some point a tingling arises in my penis that originates in the base. As stimulation continues, the sensation gradually intensifies. Once I feel this tingling sensation, I know that orgasm is on the horizon if things continue as they are. If it is not desired at the moment, then I know I need to slow things down for a moment in order for it to subside. If it not undesired, then it grows stronger as things progress. I've thought about a volcano analogy. I feel it building up, and if stimulation continues, there is a point that is a point of no return for me. 

Prior to that point, it is possible to stop, decrease stimulation, etc. Once I reach that point, however, then I am *going* to come, and there is now nothing that can be done to prevent it. Prior to this point, my skin is sensitive in that I have heightened awareness of any air on my skin, the feel of my partner's body against mine, etc. I have increased tactile sensation (and I like being touched by my partner). But after reaching this point, my sensation becomes narrowed to my penis. My whole penis now is tingling, and with a greater intensity than at any point prior, and I can feel the semen rising upward to my urethra. I'll have to go back to the volcano analogy, as it's exceedingly appropriate here. My breathing quickens and becomes more shallow as I feel that orgasm is now imminent, and this is the point at which I lose rational control; and then... release as I orgasm and ejaculate. 

There is nothing like the feeling when I know I'm going to come, and then when I do. The pressure that had been building erupts outward through my penis, and the feeling radiates through my entire body, occupying my entire consciousness. After I've orgasmed, my body shudders and there's a feeling of weakness as my body now enters resolution phase. I'm not exactly sure how long my refractory period is, as I've never checked. My partner and I usually cuddle and do post-coital stuff afterwards, going for round two later on if we're so inclined. As as experiment, I might see how long it takes before I can become physically aroused again after orgasm, as I've been curious. That's one of the things that intrigues me, how women can have multiple orgasms and keep going if it isn't uncomfortable for them.

I hope that was of help to you in satisfying your curiosity, as I said, I've never actually attempted to put it into words before, so I'm not sure how well I conveyed it. If you have any questions, you can feel free to ask.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

questforself said:


> It's supposed to be a spot like 2-3 inches into the vagina on the upper wall that has a similar texture to the roof of your mouth but soft.


The first time my boyfriend found it (I think that was it), I must say I was uncomfortable. It... _tickled_. And not in a nice way, in a way that I had to pee or something. :tongue: 
Anyway, as for female orgasm, it's difficult to put into words because I believe it's a somewhat different experience for different girls. Some girls enjoy clitoral stimulation while I just _hate _it. :blushed: I know I'm about to orgasm when I feel a warmth spreading through my vagina and the whole area is 'humming'. I don't like direct stimulation of the clitoris, just the suggestion of it, and that helps me get where I want. So the humming slowly builds up to a point where all my attention is on one spot that's tense with excitement. When the moment of orgasm arrives, I can't think of anything else, and my partner should continue doing whatever got me there (any sudden variation will make me lose the moment). I have come (with the transparent liquid) just once (it takes a LONG time to get there!) and I apologised because I thought it was pee. It wasn't, and I knew that it couldn't be, but in the heat of the moment I couldn't be sure.
Yeah, and that area throbs for a bit and is ultra-sensitive for a minute and just raring to go again. :tongue: Yay for multiple orgasms.


----------



## unINFalliPle (Jul 8, 2012)

Master Mind said:


> ....Though this is the first time I've ever attempted to put it into words for someone who doesn't know what it's like, so bear with me, and I hope I do an adequate job...


Yes, you did. And I'm remembering now, on my partner, that I used to feel a flow there and like it had it's own heart beat. And it was really sensitive after he came.

I feel like maybe men can feel their biology more, more aware of what's going on in them sexually. Because it seems to be more obvious. An erection. Semen coming out. 

After an orgasm, I can feel really relaxed and food tastes amazing.

I don't ever really talk about it.


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

The mystical G-spot. XD 

Well, I hear music like this:


----------



## Kyandigaru (Mar 11, 2012)

Sticking your thumb in your penis is like the first time for us women. 
sticking your thumb in your penis, awkwardly, is like bad sex for us women (first time or not).


----------

